# Bolt Won't Connect To Internet After Upgrade From 500GB to 4 TB



## Scott11 (Jun 21, 2017)

I have just upgraded my Tivo Bolt from a 500GB hard drive to a 4 TB HD. The new HD is a WD red 4 TB in an external enclosure and I made the upgrade using the Ross Walker method. The new HD is in an external outside the Tivo and all of the formatting, both doing it first on the Tivo then moving to the Windows 10 system to run Mfsr went smoothly. Once I re-attached the new HD to the Tivo, it would not complete Guided Setup because of network attachment problems however.

I first tried using the "Wireless" network settings and after I entered my user info and PW, I got an error message saying "There is a problem with internal wireless settings, error code C206. Please check your settings and change them if necessary". The only change that can be made at this point is to change the settings from "Wireless" to either "Ethernet" or "MoCA". After verifying that I could find nothing wrong with the wireless settings, I changed them to "Ethernet" and added a known good Ethernet cable to the port on the Tivo.

This time I got an error message saying that "You must be connected to the internet in order to use the 'Ethernet' setting. Again, I had verified that the ethernet cable was a good, working connection and there should have been no reason the Tivo couldn't use it.

After that didn't work, I tried the "MoCA" setting. This produced an error message saying "There was a problem with your network router (N02). Tivo box was unable to connect to the DHCP server to obtain a network address. Please check your router settings and reboot if necessary". I might add that I DID reboot the router after each unsuccessful network connection attempt and I always reset the Tivo box after each attempt.

Finally, I took off the new drive completely and dropped back to the old 500GB HD. Once I did this, the Tivo connected normally and properly to the network and ran fine, just as it had been doing before I put in the new HD. I tried repeating the process several times. With the 4 TB drive installed, the Tivo never would connect to the network, regardless of method used. When I dropped back to the old, 500 GB configuration, the Tivo ALWAYS connects properly to the internet.

I wondered if the problem could be in the cablecard pairing but it seems to me that the cablecard would have no effect on the ability of the box to connect to a network. It only comes into play farther down the line regarding the channels the box receives once operating. Also, my problem is very similar (but NOT the same) as the problems in the thread below. The biggest differences I can see as that his Tivo worked when connected via LAN/Ethernet while mine doesn't. Also, re-booting the router seemed to fix his problem but had no effect on mine:

Wireless will not connect after 4TB Bolt upgrade.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

What enclosure are you using, make and model?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

The enclosure may be the issue. Otherwise you can to use WD diagnostics and run a complete erase on the drive followed by a read. Then let the TiVo format it and run MFSR on it.


----------



## Scott11 (Jun 21, 2017)

jmbach said:


> The enclosure may be the issue. Otherwise you can to use WD diagnostics and run a complete erase on the drive followed by a read. Then let the TiVo format it and run MFSR on it.


Thanks for the responses. After several hours on the phone with both Comcast and Tivo second level support, I finally got this problem solved and it has been a bear. Nothing was making any sense at all to me until Comcast and Tivo started chasing some things down. Tivo spent some time on the problem and finally told me that the Bolt model I had was so new that it wasn't able to communicate properly with the model of router I have (it's the newest model by Arris that Comcast has).

They told me that Arris still had some ports blocked on my router which prevented my Tivo from connecting with the internet properly and that Arris and/or Comcast would have to make some configuration changes to the router, including unblocking the blocked ports among other changes. Simply rebooting the router by power on/off was not enough in this situation.

Comcast went ahead and made the needed changes to their network and finally got my box working again. The reason the Tivo had worked on my old hard drive was because I already had settings from several weeks ago when the device was new on it and consequently didn't have to go through guided setup again on that drive. Had I needed to go through guided setup again on the old 500GB HD, that mostly likely wouldn't have worked either (also, it turned out that the cablecard had nothing to do with the problem either).

In other words, the fact that this problem occurred while I was upgrading the HD was a total coincidence. I just happened to need to use the "guided setup" (in order to make the HD change) at the same time that this compatibility problem developed in the network. The fact that it happened at the same time that I did the drive upgrade just confused the issue and made it more difficult to track down. Finally, once we got the Tivo working, my new HD configuration with the 4TB WD drive in a Rosewill external, fan driven enclosure is working just fine. It turned out that the new HD had nothing to do with the problem at all.

I spent nearly 16 hours on this bug so I hope that these posts help someone else who might run into the same situation avoid having to do the same. Also, I have tended to be pretty hard on Comcast tech support over the years but they really did some good work for me on this one. The trick is to get to at least their 2nd level support and to the Comcast cablecard special support team (1-877-405-2298). Having both Tivo and Comcast tech support on the phone at the same time helped also.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Scott11 said:


> Thanks for the responses. After several hours on the phone with both Comcast and Tivo second level support, I finally got this problem solved and it has been a bear. Nothing was making any sense at all to me until Comcast and Tivo started chasing some things down. Tivo spent some time on the problem and finally told me that the Bolt model I had was so new that it wasn't able to communicate properly with the model of router I have (it's the newest model by Arris that Comcast has).
> 
> They told me that Arris still had some ports blocked on my router which prevented my Tivo from connecting with the internet properly and that Arris and/or Comcast would have to make some configuration changes to the router, including unblocking the blocked ports among other changes. Simply rebooting the router by power on/off was not enough in this situation.
> 
> ...


If you can post a summary of the changes needed to the router it may help others chase down the issue faster if they have problems.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jmbach said:


> If you can post a summary of the changes needed to the router it may help others chase down the issue faster if they have problems.


And the model number of the Comcast gateway please. Another thought, buy your own cablemodem and router, it will save you about $10 a month and probably pay for both pretty quickly.


----------



## Scott11 (Jun 21, 2017)

fcfc2 said:


> And the model number of the Comcast gateway please. Another thought, buy your own cablemodem and router, it will save you about $10 a month and probably pay for both pretty quickly.


My router is an ARRIS TG1682G.

Tivo said that the following ports were blocked on my router and needed to be unblocked by Arris/Comcast -

TCP 80

8078

8079

8081

8181

443

5223

7287

7288

Comcast said that MoCA hadn't been activated on my account and she went ahead and did that. She also said that there were a number of other changes she had to make to my router configuration and that she would send me an email with them noted. I never got one however but I will see if I can still find out. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Scott11 said:


> 443


Just a comment, perhaps they were giving some generic list, not necessarily what they determined for your case, but if they blocked 443 (https) you couldn't access many websites, including google.


----------



## miked1960 (Apr 23, 2017)

Scott11 said:


> I have just upgraded my Tivo Bolt from a 500GB hard drive to a 4 TB HD. The new HD is a WD red 4 TB in an external enclosure and I made the upgrade using the Ross Walker method. The new HD is in an external outside the Tivo and all of the formatting, both doing it first on the Tivo then moving to the Windows 10 system to run Mfsr went smoothly. Once I re-attached the new HD to the Tivo, it would not complete Guided Setup because of network attachment problems however.
> 
> I first tried using the "Wireless" network settings and after I entered my user info and PW, I got an error message saying "There is a problem with internal wireless settings, error code C206. Please check your settings and change them if necessary". The only change that can be made at this point is to change the settings from "Wireless" to either "Ethernet" or "MoCA". After verifying that I could find nothing wrong with the wireless settings, I changed them to "Ethernet" and added a known good Ethernet cable to the port on the Tivo.
> 
> ...


I read online the Bolt hdd max is 3tb hdd unless you know the work around to see and use larger. Weakness has been doing this for a long time and offer larger hdd's and work.


Scott11 said:


> I have just upgraded my Tivo Bolt from a 500GB hard drive to a 4 TB HD. The new HD is a WD red 4 TB in an external enclosure and I made the upgrade using the Ross Walker method. The new HD is in an external outside the Tivo and all of the formatting, both doing it first on the Tivo then moving to the Windows 10 system to run Mfsr went smoothly. Once I re-attached the new HD to the Tivo, it would not complete Guided Setup because of network attachment problems however.
> 
> I first tried using the "Wireless" network settings and after I entered my user info and PW, I got an error message saying "There is a problem with internal wireless settings, error code C206. Please check your settings and change them if necessary". The only change that can be made at this point is to change the settings from "Wireless" to either "Ethernet" or "MoCA". After verifying that I could find nothing wrong with the wireless settings, I changed them to "Ethernet" and added a known good Ethernet cable to the port on the Tivo.
> 
> ...


I read online the max hdd for bolt is 3tb that will work as a plug and play. Unless you know a work around it like weaknees to use and see lager than 3tb. Or someone else may know on here too. Best you always use CMR hdds not smr. Mine has WD 500gb AV drive those were always CMR drives or any surveillance hdd. smr will not last long like the CMR.


----------

